# Host for the October meeting?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here it is again:

If someone would like to host our October meeting please let me know.

You don't have to prepare anything special. The usual attendance is about 5-10 people.

Preferably the 3-rd Sunday of October (October 18 ) at 1 PM. But we can meet on a Saturday too if there is no choice.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can do it, but as you know I'm in Joshua....  I think it'd be neat to set up a pico for a betta. Do we have a talented pico scaper?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Drinda,

You may say you are too far, but you and Tex Guy are so popular that I don't think anyone will have anything against going to a meeting at your house.

In addition your tanks are famous nationwide and contain some plants and fish that you won't see anywhere else. So I think people that don't know you will be tempted to come too.

If you think October 18, Sunday is good for you and Tex Guy let me know. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Famous?... really! LOL We'd love to have everyone. The 18th would be fine. 

I'll try to get a pico for scaping if you think that's a good idea. ANY volunteers for scaping it? Everyone could bring plants that they think would work well in it. Wouldn't take much as it would be a pico.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay! I was out there the other day picking up some fish from a guy and I was thinking, gosh I wish I knew TexGal's number so I could drop by.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Famous?... really! LOL We'd love to have everyone. The 18th would be fine.
> 
> I'll try to get a pico for scaping if you think that's a good idea. ANY volunteers for scaping it? Everyone could bring plants that they think would work well in it. Wouldn't take much as it would be a pico.


Can I come too? I only live in Virginia.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Pico idea is great. Playing off that idea, how about we do a biotope or something more challenging like all asian, north, or south american plants? Pico paludarium? Or wabi-sabi style? Possibilities are endless. I'd enjoy watching that. opcorn:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bosmahe1- sure! Come on down!

Northtexasfossilguy- we are working with someone to come out. I don't know what he has planned. Either way is going to be fun!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That would have been fun. Pm me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy just brought to my attention that I said pico tank. I meant nano tank. I think the tank I ordered was around 3 gallons. Picks are so little I guess we could do one of those too!


----------

